# Home Audio/Theater Enthusiasts - Where are you from?



## kareface (Jan 30, 2010)

Got this idea from another forum. This allows you to put in your zip code and add an image. You can see if there are other enthusiasts in your area. Just click the link, there isn't any registration. Just pop in your zip code and add a picture or comment. Make sure to include images of your setups  

Home Theater and Home Audio Enthusiast Map


----------



## Toby Jack (Feb 5, 2010)

Hey I like that!


----------



## Spuddy (Jan 2, 2010)

NH looks a whole lot better now


----------



## kareface (Jan 30, 2010)

I'm the OP, made a new account to try and keep all my forum names the same. Yeah, the page has only been up for about 24hrs and there is already 76 people from all over the world. It's all part of platial (map site) so the backend is secure and you don't have to worry about personal stuff getting out. If you don't want people to know exactly where you live you can be vague (just the city) or just enter a zip code near you. It works for cities around the world and if you add an image it'll display it at the bottom scroll bar.


----------



## glaufman (Nov 25, 2007)

Why not put entries for yourselves into our Googlemap?


----------



## kareface (Jan 30, 2010)

I didn't realize you had one, lol. However this map does span many different home theater and audio communities, so you might meet someone from another message board you wouldn't of known about otherwise.

Do you have a link to your google map?


----------



## glaufman (Nov 25, 2007)

Yes, I intdnd to put myself on "your" map. There should be a link to ours under my avatar.


----------



## kareface (Jan 30, 2010)

How do you add yourself to that map? Or do I just set my location in my forum profile to do that?


----------



## glaufman (Nov 25, 2007)

You may have to get up to 5 posts first... you can do that in our post padding thread...
then look for this link once you're viewing the map...


----------



## JoeESP9 (Jun 29, 2009)

I've already put myself in the sites Google map. My zip is 19138. I'm located in Phila. PA


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

The Shack had had a Google map set up for several years located HERE


----------



## kareface (Jan 30, 2010)

It isn't giving me the option to add myself, at the top of the scree there is only:
[Show Main map] [List users] [About vbgooglemap] 

Seems there might be a glitch?


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

You only have 4 posts you may be restricted until you have 5 as per the forum rules


----------



## kareface (Jan 30, 2010)

Ok, I go to add myself to the map and it says the following:

This web site needs a different Google Maps API key. A new key can be generated at http://code.google.com/apis/maps/.

Then includes a PHP error at the top of the page:

Warning: unserialize() expects parameter 1 to be string, array given in [path]/vbgooglemapme.php on line 64


----------



## glaufman (Nov 25, 2007)

We're not entirely sure right now why that's happening sometimes. I usually find it works if I click a second time.


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

> I'm the OP, made a new account to try and keep all my forum names the same.



kareface, your "minidragon" posts have been combined into your current account.


----------



## kareface (Jan 30, 2010)

Oh, thank you mike. Frustrating losing posts and (on other forums) things like trader scores when remaking forums accounts. I appreciate it a lot.


----------

